# how I tie up Paris' topknot



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

love it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

That is exactly how I had been doing Millie's tk lately


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Cute. Now thinking of the other recent thread on coloring genetics that I just read, what do you mix with to get the pink ears? (Kidding!)

She has a lovely top knot.


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but do you use a specific type of band to tie up the TK or can you use regular hair ties? I don't think I would use rubber bands, I assume that would break the hair worse than it does our own hair, but maybe the cloth covered ones, or the plastic bands?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

You can buy bands for banding hair. I am using horse ones at the moment cos they were cheap, but you can get people ones and dog ones that don't 'grip' the hair... 

Really, this thread was just an excuse to post Paris pics. lol!


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

flyingduster;128722
Really said:


> I don't think you need any excuse to post Paris pics! LOL Keep them coming


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh I wish Mia's top knot would hurry up and grow. It's just not quite there yet and I can't stand the hair in her eyes! I'm giving dogs hair cuts today... I'm keeping the scissors away from her top knot! I will not give in!

I don't think you need a reason to post pictures of Paris.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm going to try that on poof today. i've been doing 2-3 horns and then putting those together like this:


I decided to poof the poof by faerie made, on Flickr

because without them she looks like this (tee hee):

Poof! Took a long time to brush out the mats by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fcmorel77 said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question, but do you use a specific type of band to tie up the TK or can you use regular hair ties? I don't think I would use rubber bands, I assume that would break the hair worse than it does our own hair, but maybe the cloth covered ones, or the plastic bands?


I use colored latex bands from this website: http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/largebands.html

I use the large size. You can also order them from Petedge and I bet Petsmart or Petco may have some.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Paris!!! Wow, her hair is long now!! :shocked:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha faerie, that's what Paris is like if her hair is down too.... See:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I do soooooo much prefer the tied up look compared to the scissored topknot! A lovely scissored one is nice, of course, but I like them big, and Paris' topknot is really rather crappy, so it flops the moment it's longer than 1.5" really... so might as well have it huge, and tie it up! hehehehe


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

faerie said:


> I decided to poof the poof by faerie made, on Flickr


Faerie, Poof looks to have a very pretty muzzle, with nice definition and some underjaw. How old is she now?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It also looks like Poof is a gardener like Quincy. He always has that dirt ring on his nose too. Stinkers!

Paris is a beautiful girl FD!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay for tie ups  I am with you FD, I like it tied rather than scissored. In our house though good luck keeping it tied up! I am trying it again after having 9 months of a scissored topknot on both girls. Saleen just looks so poodley with it tied up and she has the crappy won't stand up topknot too lol. Unfortunately the last time I tied up her hair was the last weekend in Janurary. It was huge and I banded it with I think three of four bands. Yeah well..... the thing about that is I decided to try and enjoy the look for a couple of days and wouldn't you know Cletus the Fetus needed an early evacuation and I forgot all about the top knot being tied up. Mel came and shaved her naked a few weeks later. I was horrified that I had forgotten all about it until almost two weeks after Nicholas was born. By then it just needed to be cut out. Giving it another go now though, she almost has enough for horns  Jazz IS long enough to tie up so she has a bow in it right now. I do love me some bows


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

FD, Thanks so much for posting the great detailed pictures. I also love the look of the tied top knot but I didn't quite know if I was doing it right. I just tried your suggestiong and using two bands, one behind the other, then banding them together, and that keeps the fluff up and off Dudley's face. So much better when I can see his eyes.

Now I just wish I could try some color. But how does that look on a brown poodle?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Faerie, Poof looks to have a very pretty muzzle, with nice definition and some underjaw. How old is she now?


She is 11 months. She's really pretty little girl with the best face for kissing 


in spite of her dirty nose. Yes, she's part mole.

I love her big 80s hair metal look.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I use natural colored latex bands from a dentists office. I buy a box...I dunno, maybe 5,000 at a time.


----------

